# Question/Request: Do Threads Ever Get Pruned?



## jasoncampbell (Nov 8, 2012)

I wanted to know if this board ever plans to prune or delete older content? My hope is that it will not.

Years ago I went through stages of discovering my ex-wife in an emotional affair, then other affairs, and then divorce, and moving on with my life. The 10+ page thread chronicling this experience shows many facts and my own journal of sorts about that time in my life. I myself have no need for this, however, should I ever need to point to it to defend a decision I made at the time I could see it being useful in ways I can't imagine right now.

I should probably go screenshot the entire thing (which I probably will after posting this)... but I also was just curious what to expect 5, 10 or even 20 years down the road. Assuming this board doesn't vanish... is the plan to still have threads available to find that are that old if someone ever needed to reference them as a timeline?

Appreciate hearing the boards thoughts, plans, philosophy on this.


----------



## Mclane (Apr 28, 2016)

Given a recent posting by an admin regarding deletion of posts and threads and the resultant corruption of the forum database, it's reasonably safe to assume old threads aren't going anywhere.

That much being said, the only way to be sure is to make copies, and in my opinion the best way to do that is to print each page on the screen to a pdf file that you store in a folder that you backup regularly.


----------



## jasoncampbell (Nov 8, 2012)

Thanks for the quick response.


----------

